# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports > [CR 2008] Slection des enregistrement sur Semaine en cours !

## Cpillin

Bonjour,

J'ai besoin d'un petit conseil ... 

Je ne pense pas que ce soit rellement compliqu mais je souhaiterai n'afficher dans un rapport seul et uniquement les enregistrements de la semaine en cours et ... je ne trouve pas comment faire ...
J'ai beaucoup cherch sans succs ... si, si, j'ai les yeux qui saignent  :8O: 

Merci beaucoup d'avance pour vos rponses  :;): 

Et merci pour l'existence de ce forum avec lequel je me sent un peu moins seul  :;): 

Prenez soins de vous,  bientt !!!

Christophe

----------


## luc_chivas

Bonjour, 

Essaye avec la fonction datepart('ww')
quelque chose du genre 


> datepart("ww", monchampsdate) = datepart("ww", currentdate)

----------


## GaelleH

Attention : 


> datepart("ww", monchampsdate) = datepart("ww", currentdate)


 est vraie s'il y a un an d'cart .

Alors que 


> datediff("ww", monchampsdate, currentdate) = 0


 n'est vraie que si c'est vraiment la mme semaine (et non pas juste galit des n de semaine)

----------


## luc_chivas

> Attention :  est vraie s'il y a un an d'cart .
> 
> Alors que  n'est vraie que si c'est vraiment la mme semaine (et non pas juste galit des n de semaine)


C'est pas faux...😎

----------

